# 2009 Christmas Giveaway



## Brine (Jan 17, 2010)

Just wanted to put up a couple pics of the BYOB bait I received from the giveaway. Thanks Jim, and BYOB. It's a great looking popper.











The next pic with this bait will be hanging from a fish's mouth.


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah it is nice! :beer:


----------



## poolie (Jan 17, 2010)

I received a bag of JDBait mudbug's in the mail yesterday as well.... man I can't wait to try them out. Thanks Jim!

:Edit: Correction - Thanks Jim and Denny!


----------



## utahusker (Jan 17, 2010)

I received my bag of JB baits two days ago also, thank you Jim!


----------



## redbug (Jan 17, 2010)

My crank bait also came in this week
thanks to jim and the site sponsors for these great gifts

Wayne


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 17, 2010)

No problem guys. Be sure to post some pictures with all of the fish you catch!!

Matt


----------



## SFBigDog (Jan 18, 2010)

Good morning Jim,

I came home Saturday from a trip to Paris Island, SC and my giveaway bait was inthe mail ... Real nice looking popper..... Thank you and can't wait to give it a try.


----------

